# Is it okay not to use teflon tape with CO2 cylinder?



## DR1V3N

Got everything that I need to start my next planted tank.

Everything... except used my last bit of teflon tape on other cylinder 

Given the weather I was hoping not to have to make a run to the hardware store.

Using a brand new Milwaukee MA957 regulator. 

Will the plastic O-ring supplied be enough to prevent leakage?

Or should I curb by excitement and just grab some tape when i can?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## EDGE

Don't need teflon tape. I remember long ago someone told me to avoid using telfon tape as there is a chance of getting teflon into the regulator = need a new one after. Roughly 10 years ago when I first started pressurized.


----------



## Theratboy_101

if your talking about the connection between the tank and regulator then no... do not use teflon tape on that... infact teflon tape could damage the fittings and the regulator.

I know on welding/cutting tanks teflon is never used on the tank or regulator.... many people even say you shouldn't use it on any brass to brass connections. As it may lead to cracked fittings

if your unsure about leaks just put some soapy water on the fittings and see if there is any bubbles!


----------



## spit.fire

Theratboy_101 said:


> if your talking about the connection between the tank and regulator then no... do not use teflon tape on that... infact teflon tape could damage the fittings and the regulator.
> 
> I know on welding/cutting tanks teflon is never used on the tank or regulator.... many people even say you shouldn't use it on any brass to brass connections. As it may lead to cracked fittings
> 
> if your unsure about leaks just put some soapy water on the fittings and see if there is any bubbles!


From what ive seen on the regulators and the fittings, generally with high pressured gasses (co2, trimix, helium, acetylene, propane etc etc)(im a welder) you never need to use teflon tape


----------



## DR1V3N

Dang... really? I read the instructions off the Milwaukee box too sadly. Here's the excerpt under "Cylinder Care":

_Use Teflon tape on the threads of the cylinder valve before attaching the regulator, failure to do this can result in the loss of gas._

Maybe that's the old cover-our-butt-with-fine-print play?

I could see your points especially about the brass fittings cracking. I'm an "over-tightener" as some would say 

So are most people running a naked cylinder to regulator connection?

Also I'm a bit sketched out about this plastic O-ring too. I'm going to use it but I'm sure it'll probably corrode by the time the Cylinder is done. Maybe that's why they attach 2 of them to the cylinder.

Anybody know where to get brass O-rings maybe?


----------



## mikebike

As a millwright I was told to never use teflon tape on anthing that that had a pump or orfices in it that could be pluged by any of the strands that may come off.

30 years of welding gass use and never used any type of selant on the tapered pipe threads.

If the CO regulator has a spigot on which the nylon oring (seal) goes over and the nut slips over to tighten it to the bottel just tighten it up.
If the oring is damaged you need to replace it, ett a couple of spares<G>

From:
Milwaukee MA 957 CO2 Regulator Instuctions

Operating Instructions for the Milwaukee MA957

BEFORE YOU START! :

Secure cylinders so that they will not tip or fall.

Inspect the cylinder valves for damaged threads, dirt, oil, or grease. Remove dust and dirt with a clean cloth.

Crack open the cylinder valve for an instant to blow out any foreign matter in the throat of the cylinder.

ATTACHING THE REGULATOR:

Attach the regulator to the cylinder valve placing the supplied plastic o-ring (not shown) between the regulator and the tank. Tighten with a wrench. Omission of this o-ring will cause loss of gas!

Unscrew the large brass ring (G) from the Bubble Counter (H) and fill the bubble counter 1/2 full of fresh water. Be sure the needle valve (B) is closed before filling with water. Once filled, replace the brass o-ring (G).

Before opening the cylinder valve turn the regulator adjustment knob (E) counter clockwise until tension is no longer felt on the knob. Do not fully remove the regulator flow adjustment knob. IF THE CYLINDER VALVE IS OPENED WITH THE REGULATOR KNOB CLOSED, DAMAGE TO THE REGULATOR CAN RESULT!

VERY SLOWLY and CAREFULLY openthe cylinder valve COMPLETELY to seal the cylinder valve packing. The amount of gas in the cylinder can now be read on the High Pressure Gauge (D).

Plug the solenoid (C) into a suitable, grounded, AC Wall outlet, Hanna pH Mini Controller, or Milwaukee SMS122 pH Controller. The solenoid uses slightly more then 6 watts and it is normal for it to feel warm during operation.

Open the needle valve (B) by turning counter-clockwise.

Turn the adjustment knob (E) clockwise until you get a reading on the Low Pressure Gauge (F) of approximately 10lbs on the outside set of numbers (use the numbers on the top row). You should now see bubbles in the counter.

Unplug the Solenoid (C) from the wall or controller and unscrew the compression fitting and pass the air hose through the fitting and attach the tubing to the nipple (A). Be sure your tubing fits tightly on the nipple and that it is pressed all the way down. Slide the compression fitting onto the nipple and tighten.

Plug the Solenoid (C) back into the wall outlet or pH Controller unit and adjust the bubble count on your reactor using the needle valve (B). Fine tuning the count can be accomplished with either the needle valve (B) and by adjusting the regulator output pressure with adjustment knob (E) as discussed in the pevious step. The more you increase the pressure as indicated on the low pressure gauge (F) the more difficult it will be to fine tune your bubble count using needle valve (B). Therefore it is more desirable to keep the pressure indicated on the low pressure gauge (F) low and adjust your bubble count using the Needle Valve (B).

Hope this helps!

#6 on this site shows the 'normal' CO2 welling fitting
Which regulator fitting? - MIG Welding Forum


----------



## April

Your tight if you do use it they won't refill. It ruins their machines. Kms tools will refuse to fill.


----------



## DR1V3N

thanks all. Glad I can get this cylinder done up right. Will use this plastic O-ring for now but hopefully find something better in the future.


----------



## gklaw

Some regulator (Simgo?) come with a rubber O-ring that do the seal. Most need a "nylon" washer. The are may be 25 cents a piece, you can get at welding shops or KMS.


----------



## Theratboy_101

The nylon O-ring should last just about forever. nylon is great stuff, It wont dry and crack like rubber, it wont wear out... I've seen nylon airline rubbing on the steel frame of a semi truck... and it wore a grove in the frame without damaging the airline.


If you really don't want to use the nylon O-ring...I don't know where to get brass O-rings, but you can get copper ones from any good car parts stores, they are used for brake line connections(don't know if the size will be right). and are ONE time use only (you need a new one every time you undo a line)


----------

